# Reading the record inlay/rear cover



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

I buy a lot of vinyl. I just wondered how many of you try to discern and judge a record based from the details, without being able to listen to the record (listening stations) or knowing the composer/players previously?

It's a trouble you'll sometimes face with records in other genres from say, the early 60s. Instead of listing instruments and track times, you get a bit of writing, especially with classical records.

I'll say, it gets a bit stuffy in summer, trying to scan through a few paragraphs on each record you find interesting. You can sometimes tell when it's an opera record, there are record labels and they may have themes (Deutsch Grammaphon) but it can get laborious.

I love finding chamber musicians and orchestras in all sorts of genres, but with strict classical it's hard to tell what you may hear. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't say I buy a lot ... living in the city in an apartment ensures that. I'm probably a bit too discriminating, and when I do buy, then I go all out and get several different interpretations of the same chamber music. 

With the records from the early 60's, you get some in glorious mono recording. These are completely underrated - everyone seems to think stereo sound is the best thing since sliced toast. Really with the cheap cost of these - it doesn't matter very much, unless you buy sight unseen from the internet. Can't say I listen to the radio either: wading through tons of tedious classical music to get to a golden egg isn't my idea of fun.

You might want to get some of the old Gramophone magazine reviews from the internet archives to dig out what reviewers thought of those older records. It's virtually impossible not to find something on out-of-print recordings. Some of the older Penguin Classical Recording guides in libraries can also help you work your way through the quagmire. 

Generally, narrowing your taste and homing in, on a specific form of music helps: that way you get to know the field more astutely and quickly. 

The liner notes aren't particularly helpful - they are interesting, however the style of writing from the 60's, is often more amusing to read, than say, blurbs from the 90's which have a different kidn of grammar and diction.

What do you mean about 'strict' classical?


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't think of that. more journalism 

By 'strict' I just meant anything they'd put in the classical section. The album designs tend to be sort of uniformed (interesting thread about classical album art on here somewhere) so occasionally the shop owners will slip something into the folk, soundtrack or jazz section which _just shouldn't be there,_ those are my favourite finds.

With other genres I just look at the groove in the record, you can easily spot a quiet, dynamic record with sections and passages from a straight-up jazz or rock jam. I've requested with my local shops that they put anything with side-length suites aside for me to no avail (surely you have some local spots by the way?)

With classical, it's all dynamic, so no clues there!

I've read some strange and inspiring things in linear notes, genre-wide, I highly recommend it.


----------

